# Grey Water Tanks - Size



## palod (May 17, 2005)

Hello group:

I have a 2005 Outback 30-FRKS. The factory specifications say that is has a Fresh Water Capacity of 50 gallons, Grey Water Capacity of 30 gallons, and Black Water Capacity of 30 gallons.

Simple enough - but the rig has TWO grey water tanks - one for the kitchen, and one for the bathroom/shower.

Does anybody know - do I have two 15 gallon tanks - or (hopefully), two 30 gallon tanks.

Tanks Folks!

PALOD
Escanaba, Michigan


----------



## rdowns (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi I am sure it is like mine two 30 gallon tanks one for galley one for bath. I got my first opportunity to see that camper last weekend- I love that floor plan- it would have been a definite contender if I hadn't need bunks. Enjoy


----------

